# Un poco de mecánica? (machos para roscar, raros)



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2011)

Que tal!

Tengo en mi mano dos machos URANGA que no se bien de donde salieron (creo que del taller de mi viejo) que dicen unas nomenclaturas un tanto raras, bah, no se bien para que sirven...
Lo interesante es que estuve buscando su precio y NO son baratos... 

Uno dice "URANGA NF7/16x20" y el otro "URANGA M10x1.25"

Que tipo de rosca hacen?? Se me ocurre que deben ser de rosca métrica o algo así... 

Saludos!


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sí, tienes razón, son machos, pero uno es de rosca whitworth y el otro de rosca métrica. El de 7/16X20 quiere decir que es un macho de 7/16 pulgadas  de diámetro y un paso de 20 hilos por pulgada. La NF significa paso fino. El 10X1.25 es un macho de 10 mm de diámetro y un paso de 1 hilo cada 1.25 mm.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 29, 2011)

El M10x1.25 es para una rosca metrica fina:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosca_métrica

El segundo me parece que es para rosca americana de 7/16 por 20 hilos....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Tal cual...y acá están los productos: http://www.uranga.com/producto.htm
*NF* es rosca americana fina.
*M* es rosca métrica (gruesa o fina parece que es la misma M)


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Sí, tienes razón, son machos, pero uno es de rosca whitworth y el otro de rosca métrica. El de 7/16X20 quiere decir que es un macho de 7/16 pulgadas  de diámetro y un paso de 20 hilos por pulgada. La NF significa paso fino. El 10X1.25 es un macho de 10 mm de diámetro y un paso de 1 hilo cada 1.25 mm.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por sus respuestas, me aclararon bastante... 
Bueno, respecto de los precios...  Cada uno sale algo así como 50 mangos (pesos argentinos)...



ezavalla dijo:


> *M* es rosca métrica *(gruesa o fina parece que es la misma M)*



Y por qué va a ser la misma si son distintos tipos de rosca, una gruesa y una fina?

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 29, 2011)

M indica que se está usando el sistema métrico, luego viene el diámetro y luego la separación entre hilos por milímetro. No se especifica en realidad si es paso fino o grueso (al menos es lo que recuerdo )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y por qué va a ser la misma si son distintos tipos de rosca, una gruesa y una fina?


   Y que se yo????   
Preguntale a los de Uranga...o al que hizo la nomenclatura de clasificación, pero no hay diferencia entre las especificaciones de rosca metrica para paso fino y paso grueso....o al menos los de Uranga no la usan...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que se yo????
> Preguntale a *José* Uranga...o al que hizo la nomenclatura de clasificación, pero no hay diferencia entre las especificaciones de rosca metrica para paso fino y paso grueso....o al menos los de Uranga no la usan...



Ta bien, no te nojés...  (me encanta tu expresión, 6 emoticones para una sola línea... )


----------



## pandacba (Mar 29, 2011)

hay pasos standard, entra a la página de uranga y bajate la tabal o pedila en cualquier buloneria o ferreteria industrial aparte es muy útil porque te indica en la perforación a realizar pare ese tipo de macho.
En las roscas metricas es mucho más fácil ya que restas el paso al diámetro y ese es la perforación necesaria para ese macho
M3   0.5 
M4   0.7
M5   0.8
M6   1.0
M7   1.0
M8   1.25
M10 1.5
M12 1.75
Estos son los pasos standar para machos métricos de 3 a 12 mm


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayer fui a la Emaqh y vi un stand de Uranga, es Argentina asi que se puede contactar facilmente.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 31, 2011)

Sipi, también tiene página Web, está buena, tiene muchos datos.... Sigo teniendo los machos, pero me pregunto para que los habrán usado.. jeje

Ahora tengo que conseguir un macho similar, creo que es rosca métrica, pero más chico...
Alguien tiene idea que *tipo de roscas* son los accesorios de *frenos de autos*??
Porque yo pensé que era rosca GAS, pero nop, esta rosca tiene un paso más grueso.... 

Estoy haciendo un pequeño motor a vapor *decente*, por eso estoy trabajando con piezas de bronce para hacer la válvula de entrada, el cilindro, el pistón... Lleva mucho laburo, pero lo tengo encaminado...
El funcionamiento es similar a este:







Es de acción simple, es decir, que el vapor solo trabaja en una parte del cilindro, y no en ambas (que sería lo ideal, para incrementar mucho más el rendimiento...)

Hacerlo de dos etapas se complica aún más, por el tema del cierre preciso de todas las piezas, sin pérdidas de vapor...

Me encanta! (volver el tiempo atrás, y ver estas maquinitas funcionando!! )





Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

Tavo amigo no sabias que tenias estas inclinaciones mecánicas, que es otra de mis pasiones.
Que tipo de accesorios es, donde van los caños del fluido? si eso recorda que esa rosca en algunos casos es cónica, toma con el calible el diametro externo de una rosca macho, luego medi el cuerpo que es más fino y medi el paso, si es métrico es un paso que viene para ese tipo de cosas si no coincide tendras que calcular hilos por pulgadas tomando los hilos de una fracción y luego llevando a pulgadas.
Si te bajas de Uranga(envidio a Neodino que pudo estar en el Emaqh) porque alli estan todos los tipos de roscas y podes cotejar con las tablas o llama a cualquier casa de repuestos y pregunta que tipo de rosa es y ellos te van a decir


----------



## Tavo (Abr 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tavo amigo no sabias que tenias estas inclinaciones mecánicas, que es otra de mis pasiones.
> Que tipo de accesorios es, donde van los caños del fluido? si eso recorda que esa rosca en algunos casos es cónica, toma con el calible el diametro externo de una rosca macho, luego medi el cuerpo que es más fino y medi el paso, si es métrico es un paso que viene para ese tipo de cosas si no coincide tendras que calcular hilos por pulgadas tomando los hilos de una fracción y luego llevando a pulgadas.
> Si te bajas de Uranga(envidio a Neodino que pudo estar en el Emaqh) porque alli estan todos los tipos de roscas y podes cotejar con las tablas o llama a cualquier casa de repuestos y pregunta que tipo de rosa es y ellos te van a decir



Gracias por tu comentario Horacio... (acerté con el nombre?  -> )

Si, a mi también me gusta mucho la mecánica, soy medio raro para esto; siempre que hablo con amigos de autos/motos, siempre digo lo mismo: Que cada vez que voy manejando me imagino todo el motor por dentro, los pistones, las válvulas, el cigüeñal, la caja de cambios... Es increíble, pensar que un semejante "bloque de metal" puede estar tan coordinado, cada pieza tan ordenada en su lugar, cumpliendo una función específica... 
Me encanta la mecánica, me encanta abrir motores y verlos por dentro, me encanta hacer experimentos... (con motores de máquinas de cortar pasto, las Briggs&Stratton... jeje)


El motor de vapor lo quiero hacer porque me llama la atención el funcionamiento, que sin combustión interna pueda mover un eje a unas cuantas vueltas... 
Si logro hacerlo andar decentemente, me gustaría aplicarle un generador (dínamo) para _mover_ algo, aunque pequeño, se me ocurre una buena lámpara de LEDs...  O quizá una bomba de líquidos... No se, algo que se aprecie y se vea bonito.

Creo que voy a tener que recurrir a un torno para hacer el cilindro/pistón... Porque se complica bastante hacerlo "en casa"... 
Por otra parte, estuve pensando en otras alternativas más seguras:
1) Conseguir una "bocha de heladera" en desuso, ya que éstas tienen un pequeño compresor dentro -> ergo -> cigüeñal, cilindro, pistón, biela, block... Listo para usar (con algunas pequeñas modificaciones...)
2) Conseguir un mini compresor de auto a 12V... También es una idea factible, ya que tendría lo mismo, un conjunto armado que con pequeñas modificaciones vendría bien para hacer el motor *decente*...

Bueno, me extendí un poco.

Te mando un abrazo Horacio, que andes excelente! 
Tavo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Bueno era Hugo, jajaja con H era, y terminaba en o, no hay drama.
La idea de la bocha heladera no es mala idea para nada, solo que tenes que tener en cuenta lo siguiente, vas a tener que cromar el cilindro, por el tema de que no se te oxide, al igual que los aros....
Tambien podes utilizar una camisa de cilindro a la que tendras que hacerle una tapa, si te fijas en el sitio de mecacnica popular en español, hace mucho tiempo se publico un proyecto de motor a vapor, como el que vos queres hacer, hay planos y varias ideas útiles, ya le voy a pedir a mi hermano que también le gustan este tipo de cosas el tiene bastante info, al respecto, me la paso, pero creo que cometi la burrada de no rotular el DVD, asi que ahora esta extraviado entre millones de DVD(buno no millones pero son más de 500 entre CD's y DVD's)

Fijate aqui a modo de referencia http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/Stea...lbowEngine.pdf
y aqui http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html

Encontre la puntita del iceberg, pero el iceberg no esta grrr,apenas te consigo más te lo paso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

Tengo una vieja calderita a vapor. No tiene gran potencia ni nada parecido, pero es de muy fácil construcción, creo que se la puede hacer con solo un taladro de banco. Si querés, le saco unas fotos armada y algún detalle desarmada. El "cilindro" es de bronce y como mecanizado, tiene solo 2 agujeros.

PD: panda: tengo también unos cuantos cd´s que algún día deberé saber que joraca grabé ahí


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Te comento que en lugar de aro metálico te conviene utilizar O'rings, vienen en una amplia variedad de medidas y tamaños, ya que el sistema es de baja velocidad.

Por otro lado me olvide comentarte, que cuano a uno le gustan las cosas y las conoce, ve más alla de lo que la mayoria ve, y eso no es ser raro es normal en una persona que es pensante y tiene conocimientos, a mi me pasa igula mira más alla de la "cáscara", mi hermano idem y muchos concocidos, con mi padre de igual modo, en todo cado bienvenido al club

Hola Black, que bueno!!! dale sacale fotos le van a venir de perillas a Tavo, sera un gran aporte...

Perdón digo no? que seria esto electronicos off topic o electronicos hobbys? digo para que nos manden a las profundidades ya que se puede poner interesante si a alguien más le gusta....


Ah me quedo más tranquilo no soy el único que graba, y cuando termino, el condenado marcador que todos los dias me molesta no esta a mano y alli queda la info, guardada y perdida a la vez Grrr creo que   voy a poner algo al lado dle monitor para sostener dicho marcador....

Casualmente la otra noche casi me da un atque, tengo unos 13Gigas para guardar de info importante de todo tipo de cosas, soft, hojas de datos, libros, apuntes sitios direcciones, fotos, gráficos, manuales, tablas, etc etc y arranco la máquina y se me reinicia y asi... arranco un minxp en un cd y me muestra el disco C como que esta sin formato...... ayyy me dije no puede ser, y no habia caso, le paso una utilidad para esa marca de disco y me muestra que esta todo, y que esta ok, inicio otra y le hago hacer un proceso al comienzo del disco, reinciio y alli estaba todo..... me volvio el alma al cuerpo, urgente 3 DVD prerotulados.....

Ahora sabes cual es el otro tema? tengo una gran cantidad de CD y DVD rotulados pero imposible poner alli todo el contenido y si asi fuere por ejemplo buscar entre 80 DVD es una cosa de locos, no queda otra que armar un catalogo y numerar los discos, asi que no queda otra, lo más pesado es relevar toda la info, estoy viendo de hacer de leer el contenido para luego volcarlo en uan base de datos....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 2, 2011)

Gracias Black por la info. Las fotos vendrían de lujo.

Respecto al funcionamiento, bien sabemos que hay de dos o más tipos. Lo que me gusta a mi es el típico sistema de pistón, biela y cigüeñal; o sea, como un motor de combustión interna normal, solo que a vapor. Hay otros sistemas, que no se bien como se llaman, pero no me gustan porque no son capaces de "tirar" tantas vueltas como los del primer tipo mencionado...

Bueno, dentro de unas horas sigo escribiendo, porque estoy con amigos y me estoy re colgando... 


Saludos genteee!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Cuidate con las birras....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

Van las fotos:




















Una está desenfocada sorry........


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

A repetir el captilulo correspondiente del cursode fotografia!!!!!

Inteesane el aparatejo, que chiquita la caldea.... gato destripate el manual NTE!!!!

Atorrante, cambilae la base y ponelo en exibición.... podrias echarlo a andar y pone un video no?


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 10, 2011)

Pero que bonita maquina, ese motor a vapor...!

Saben que si he tenido ganas de hacer pero ni el tiempo ni los recursos los he tenido? Un motor Stirling


----------

